# Couple to ask police to pay for dead marijuana



## FruityBud (Jan 16, 2008)

FORT COLLINS  A couple plans to file for compensation after they say police destroyed their medical marijuana.

The 39 marijuana plants were seized from James and Lisa Masters' home in August 2006 during a raid by Fort Collins Police.

Criminal charges against the couple were dismissed in June 2007 and in November a judge ordered that police return all of the seized materials.

The Masters got the plants back in December, but all of the marijuana plants were dead.

According to DEA estimates, each plant is worth thousands of dollars. The Masters plan to ask for compensation on Thursday. It would be the first request of its kind in Colorado history.

The Masters say police were legally required to keep the marijuana plants alive.

James and Lisa Masters say they grow marijuana for legal medicinal purposes. James says he has chronic pain and cyclic vomiting. Lisa has fibromyalgia and other ailments.

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=84633


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey there FruityBud,
  That will be interesting to say the least. In all my life I have never heard of the Law ever really owning up to their own goofs. This was clearly a major goof, 
  I bet that really squeezed their fruit when the courts read that about wanting compensation. Makes you wish you coulda been the proverbial fly on the wall and hear that conversation. LOL
I think that it will all under go some interesting changes as soon as the borders (Canada and Mexico) are done away with. That's not that far fetched as you might think.
 Study up on NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH you can find it all over you tube.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## godtea (Jan 17, 2008)

Is Medical a legit reason for possesion in Colorado?
The judge ordered it returned?


----------



## youngbud (Jan 17, 2008)

Colorado has passed both medical marijuana and marijuana decriminalization laws, so as long as they have a license to grow the cops really can't do anything and _should_ pay them compensation for destroying their plants, legally. But if there is any group that is above the law it's judges, then cops, so we'll see how this pans out for them.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you imagine the police trying to grow 39 plants while they were "detained"??  :rofl:    By the end of this thing it would have been cheaper for the department to rent out space in a green house and pay someone to finish the grow!!!  Better believe CO is going to make FCPD pay!!


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I like Colorado all of a sudden.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> According to DEA estimates, each plant is worth thousands of dollars. The Masters plan to ask for compensation on Thursday. It would be the first request of its kind in Colorado history.


:holysheep: 

If Colorado only had an ocean I'd be there...I would love to see them pay. That could set a new precedent in this country. I've read in these busts when they jack up the street price and say some of the plants are worth $4000-$6000 a piece when they do a raid so they can say they shut down a $200,000 grow...let's take the average of $5000 a plant on the great PoPo's terms times 39, gee, we are right there.....$195,000. I'll take your check Mr. PoPo  :hitchair:      :rofl:


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 18, 2008)

how the hell can ONE plant be worth that much?? I mean even growing some crucial ****... I can't imagine what that plant would look like... I would be so happy


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jan 18, 2008)

You would think the police would do their due diligence in investigating 
before they raid someones home and try to ruin their lives and property.

Hope the COUPLE nails them to hard and get their " STREET VALUE "


----------



## JeSus (Jan 19, 2008)

Spammer *rolleyes


----------



## crazygirl22qt (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope the couple gets some compensation
thats really messed up


----------



## Hick (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't take time to search for the articles, but I'm fairly certain that more than one county in CO has been sued for, med-approved users loss of medicine, when their crops were improperly seized and destroyed. 
I recall one case in Steamboat Springs, where the judge ordered the "_DEA_" to return plants and growing equpitment. Of course, the feds didn't comply, as they are ..."above" state law. But does say something for the States willingness to stand up for it's rights as a State, and it's people.


----------

